
Belgian railway operator uses AI to check mouth mask use - laurensr
https://translate.google.be/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nieuwsblad.be%2Fcnt%2Fdmf20200525_04971068
======
laurensr
Infrabel, which manages the railway infrastructure, uses artificial
intelligence to check whether employees wear their mouth masks properly and
keep a sufficient distance.

